# Jetzt noch leistungsfähiger: Der S7/S5-OPC-Server V3.10



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Mai 2006)

Guten Tag,

ab sofort steht Ihnen die neue Version 3.10 des 
*S7/S5-OPC-Servers* zur Verfügung. Mit zusätzlichen 
Funktionen und neuen Kommunikationsschnittstellen 
sind Sie jetzt noch flexibler bei der Anbindung von 
S7- und S5-Steuerungen an Ihre beliebige Visualisierung 
mit OPC-Schnittstelle. 

Neu in der Version 3.10:

die neuen NetLink-Geräte *NetLink-PRO* und *NetLink-USB*
   werden unterstützt
 

bei S7-300 und S7-400 wird jetzt *DATE_AND_TIME* als 
   zusätzliches Datenformat unterstützt


*ASCII-Strings* werden als zusätzliches Datenformat unterstützt


die S5-Unterstützung ist verbessert, die *S5-Syntax* kann nun zum 
   Anlegen von Items genutzt werden


der Zugriff auf *Arrayelemente*ist verbessert


*OPC Client Controls* sind nun als ActiveX-Komponenten 
   im Lieferumfang des S7/S5-OPC-Servers enthalten

Kostenlose 30-Tage-Vollversion zum Test

Mit den einsatzfertigen OPC Client-Controls realisieren Sie in 
kürzester Zeit eigene OPC-Clients für den Zugriff auf den 
S7/S5-OPC-Server. Sie können dazu Visual Basic, Excel-VBA 
oder jede andere Programmiersprache verwenden, welche 
ActiveX-Komponenten unterstützt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Hermann (22 Mai 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den einsatzfertigen OPC Client-Controls realisieren Sie in kürzester Zeit eigene OPC-Clients für den Zugriff auf den
> S7/S5-OPC-Server ...



Sind die OPC Controls nur für den Server von euch oder für jeden beliebigen?


Hermann


----------



## Frank (22 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
einen Tag vor dem Newsletter von Deltalogic kam der von INAT:


> ...Dann ist der neue INAT OPC-Server genau das Richtige für Sie, denn der Ethernet-Server ist fast 50% schneller als andere auf dem Markt verfügbare S7 OPC-Server. Erreicht wird das durch das High Performance Protokoll, mit dem Leseanfragen intelligent zu einem einzelnen Feldzugriff auf das Zielgerät umgewandelt werden. Dadurch wird die Zahl der über das Netz transportierten Datenpakete reduziert, der Anteil der Nutzdaten ist höher, die Datenpakete sind besser ausgelastet und die Netzlast wird reduziert. Der Server arbeitet dadurch in diesem Modus besonders schnell.
> 
> Ein Vergleichstest mit dem bisherigen "Best-in-Class" S7-Server brachte es ans Licht: der INAT-Server ist in allen Tests performanter als die Konkurrenz. Die Überlegenheit des INAT OPC-Servers tritt besonders hervor, je komplexer und strukturierter das SPS-Programm ist und auf je mehr Steuerungen parallel zugegriffen wird. Der INAT Server ist dann fast doppelt so schnell. Damit ist der INAT OPC-Server der neue "Best-in-Class" Server. ...


 
Ist diesbezüglich (Schnelligkeit) demnächst auch was bei dem Deltalogic OPC-Server geplant? Wie sieht es denn mit einer möglichen H1-Protokoll Implementierung aus?

mfg
Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Mai 2006)

Das werde ich mir mal in aller Ruhe ansehen, was hier wirklich übrig bleibt. Steht in dem Newsletter auch etwas wie das Ganze getestet wurde damit wir Vergleiche machen können oder stehen dort nur Werbeaussagen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Mai 2006)

Habe bei Inat gefunden wie getestet wurde. Werde mir das mal nach Pfingsten ansehen und dann wieder hier berichten.


----------



## Frank (22 Mai 2006)

die Mail kam so wie oben zitiert...

Ihre Ergebnisse würden mich interessieren. Für mich wäre der Deltalogic OPC-Server noch interessanter wenn er auch H1 könnte, da wir noch sehr viele S5'en im Einsatz haben. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bislang nur einen (ein zweiter kommt in ein paar Wochen dazu) Deltalogic- und viele INAT-OPC Server im Einsatz. Wenn er dann immer noch preismäßig unter der Konkurenz wär, würd ich sofort umsteigen.

Gruß


----------



## Frank (15 Juni 2006)

gibt es denn schon neue Erkenntnisse zu berichten?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juni 2006)

Noch nicht. Habe jetzt aber die notwendigen Infos und den Testclient zusammen. Werde nächste Woche testen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Juni 2006)

*Fehler im INAT-Testclient*

Hier einmal ein Auszug meines Schreibens an Herrn Jung, Geschäftsführer der INAT GmbH:



> wir haben den OPC-Server-Vergleichstest mit einem "speziell für diesen Test entwickelter OPC-Client" und unserem Standardclient nachvollzogen und dabei folgendes in Ihrer Sonderlösung festgestellt:
> 
> 1) Bei den Testfällen mit 2 SPSen wird pro SPS ein Leseauftrag erzeugt. Die beiden Leseaufträge werden hintereinander vom OPC Client abgesetzt. Diese erlaubt dem OPC Server auf SPS Ebene keine parallele Abarbeitung.
> 
> ...



Werden die Änderungshinweise befolgt, sind beide OPC-Server "in der gleichen Leistungsklasse" (= +/- 2%). 
Ich glaube allerdings, dass INAT beim Vergleichstest dieses Client-Verhalten aus Versehen und nicht absichtlich eingestellt hatte.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Juni 2006)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu diesem Thema:

Wenn man bei dem INAT-OPC-Server das ständige Lesen abschaltet (synchrone Anfragen werden wirklich erst mit dem Leseauftrag an die SPS geschickt, der Bus und die SPS werden nicht durch permanente Kommunikation belastet), ergeben sich auch mit dem "speziell für diesen Test entwickelten OPC-Client" und dem INAT-OPC-Server in etwa die selben Testergebnisse wie für unseren Server. Der Restunterschied beruht in der Hauptsache auf der einen noch aktiven Gruppe, die über den INAT-Testclient nicht abgeschaltet werden kann. 
Fazit: Wenn wir den Test unter gleichen Bedingungen laufen lassen, ergeben sich auch in etwa die gleichen Ergebnisse. Was von der Behauptung "fast 50% schneller" und was von den Testbedingungen zu halten ist, kann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Juni 2006)

Ich habe letzte Woche mit dem HighPerformance Protokoll (INAT) rumgespielt. Es war kein Unterschied festzustellen, .... doch, bei manchen 300er SPSén traten dann Kommunikationsfehler auf. Die 400er waren ok aber nicht merkbar schneller.

ca. 10 SPSén 5 Intouch Plätze


----------



## TobiasM (29 Juni 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letzte Woche mit dem HighPerformance Protokoll (INAT) rumgespielt. Es war kein Unterschied festzustellen, .... doch, bei manchen 300er SPSén traten dann Kommunikationsfehler auf. Die 400er waren ok aber nicht merkbar schneller.
> ca. 10 SPSén 5 Intouch Plätze


 
Schneller geht es doch nur mit dem 





> "speziell für diesen Test entwickelter OPC-Client"


 Aber in der freien Wildbahn hat man halt keinen speziell optimierten Testclient.

Tobi


----------



## TobiasM (29 Juni 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube allerdings, dass INAT beim Vergleichstest dieses Client-Verhalten aus Versehen und nicht absichtlich eingestellt hatte.


 
Als wenn man einsolches Getöse veranstaltet sollte man sich beim Test doch mehr Mühe geben, das Ganze kann ja auch mit einer Abmahnung enden, falls es Deltalogic oder Softing gerade langweilig ist.

'Versehentlich' würde dann ja bedeuten, dass sich Inat nicht so richtig auskennt in der OPC-Materie.

Vielleicht kann Inat ja mal hierzu Stellung nehmen.

Tobi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Juni 2006)

TobiasM schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Ganze kann ja auch mit einer Abmahnung enden ...


Momentan ist uns nicht langweilig . Grundsätzlich bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man solche Dinge eher durch Kommunikation als durch Anwälte regeln sollte (ich bin auch schon in Kontakt mit INAT) und hoffe dass wir das gütlich regeln können.


----------



## TobiasM (12 Juli 2006)

TobiasM schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann Inat ja mal hierzu Stellung nehmen.
> Tobi



Am 29.06. habe ich inat per Kontaktformular auf deren Webseite um eine Stellungnahme hier im Forum gebeten ... irgendwie schade, denn seither hatte ich einen guten Eindruck von denen.


----------

